
Principles of XML design: When to use elements versus attributes - nreece
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/xml/library/x-eleatt.html
======
kowsik
I can say only one thing: Switch to JSON. It's readable, you don't have to
decide between attribute values and text and you get to save a (*)#$ of bytes.
XML is so passe'.

~~~
tomjen
That depends on what you use it for - yaml may also be appropriate for
configuration files.

------
ubernostrum
Answered in section 4:

<http://www.flightlab.com/~joe/sgml/faq-not.txt>

